# Sister Gryla Rocking Chair Prop



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Video of Sister Gryla slowly rocking in her chair listening to her radio . My take on the many rocking chair prop tutorials on the Forum , thanks to everyone who posted a tutorial on this type of prop . I used a wiper motor on the floor with a crank arm , put a screw hook in the top back of the chair and attached the two with rope/twine .










A YouTube video of the prop .





Gryla is based on an Icelandic Santa's helper who had the ability to find children who were misbehaving year round. At Christmas time, she would leave her cave to find her favorite meal, naughty kids ,there was never a shortage of food for Gryla .

Thanks for looking .

Tom


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She is one scary looking babe and the slow rocking is unnerving! Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What Hairazor said. There is a very ominous look about her and the slow movement contributes to that.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yup...creepy!
Looks good!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:confusedkin:Tom, that is down right unnerving....... sorry...I want to be supportive but Gryla is just CREEPY.....beyond normal creepy....sorry...she is the stuff of bad dreams...
I like what you did with her, but I can't give her life to live on and frighten others.....
she is your imagination demon....it is up to you to end her or make her die.....
Nice job though.
 Pumpkin5


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like it!
The slowness of the rocking helps make it look more like it's being done by a live person.
Is it just the camera angle or the curve of the lens, or are the hands proportionately a lot bigger than the rest of the tors?
Well done, I like the different looks with the change of light colors.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I dig the music playing.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

I'll agree, you did a great job on the prop. Is that a mask on it? Also was that music actually playing in her room too? Great little song. 

I do like the slower movement of the rocking, because mine built following the ScaryFX model goes a little too fast for my liking, a little too unnatural, and some I've seen just about jump out of their chairs. But I think yours might seem even more unnaturally creepy if it rocked just a little bit faster. Not much, just a bit, because I do like the slower speed.

I know a friend of mine actually chose not to build one of these props because it just seemed too unnatural to him because it was too fast (and the granny moved just as much as the chair). I had shown him a design I'm guessing similar to the one you used where the motor was attached to the chair creating the more natural movement and controlling the speed made the rocking motion all the more fluid.

You did a great job with the set detailing too. I know I need to redo mine and I think you've provided a good base to grow on. An all around a good, creepy prop!

Rich


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

That's just creepy, I like it.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments/compliments Hairazor , RoxyBlue ,Lunatic, The-Hog-Flu ,Lord Homicide and CrazedHaunter .



Pumpkin5 said:


> :confusedkin:Tom, that is down right unnerving....... ....it is up to you to end her or make her die.....
> Nice job though.
> Pumpkin5


Already dead and buried in a box , thanks for the laugh Pumpkin5 .



fontgeek said:


> Is it just the camera angle or the curve of the lens, or are the hands proportionately a lot bigger than the rest of the tors?


Hi Fontgeek , good catch . The hands are a little bigger , I replaced them with smaller ones at first but decided I liked the over sized hands for the 
creepy factor . 



GhoulishCop said:


> Is that a mask on it?
> Hi Rich , not a mask but one of those Walmart zombies from a couple of years ago that I repainted , distressed , added broken nails and changed the brown rags to the nun costume.
> Also was that music actually playing in her room too? Great little song.
> The sound in the room with her came from the radio at her side . The radio and her motor were triggered from a remote switched outlet . I could start and stop them whenever I thought I would get the best reaction .Here is a link to the radio prop I made with custom soundtrack
> ...


 Thanks All .


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Love the legend! Love the prop! The old radio and song are just perfect for this...well done! That is a creepy, beautiful prop.


----------

